# RESEARCH STUDY for people with IBS and Fibromyalgia in Central, NJ



## 20386 (Oct 6, 2005)

Over the past few years, we have been conducting research studies at the Robert Wood Johnson Medical School, Piscataway, New Jersey involving the treatment of medically unexplained physical symptoms including Fibromyalgia and Irritable Bowel Syndrome. In our current study, we are studying the efficacy of cognitive behavioral treatment (CABT) which aims to reduce stress and improve the discomfort associated with physical symptoms. CABT is a treatment that teaches patients skills to cope with their physical discomfort. It is based on the idea that thoughts, emotions, and actions affect physical health. STUDY REQUIREMENTS:Study participants must be adults (ages 18-65) suffering from multiple physical symptoms. Patients will receive 14 FREE sessions of cognitive affective behavior therapy held in Piscataway, NJ. In addition, they will receive a diagnostic evaluation 5 times over the course of 18 months. They will be paid $20 for each evaluation.For more information regarding the study, contact:Jade TiuResearch Coordinator732-235-3378tiuje###umdnj.eduor Dr. Lesley AllenPrincipal Investigator732-235-4412


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I wish I could move in with my brother for the next 18 months (Hillsborough NJ). Your study is EXACTLY what I am interested in doing. If you are aware of any similar ones in the Boston area please post.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I wish they'd have this at the University of Washington, but I'm pretty sure if I held my breath waiting.... I'd be dead!If anyone hears of anything in the Pacific Northwest, plase post.


----------

